
Billionaire Threatens to Sue YouTuber for Calling Him 'Fatty McFuckhead' - dngray
https://gizmodo.com/billionaire-threatens-to-sue-youtuber-for-calling-him-f-1838392409
======
dngray
The video (linked inside the article)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmJ7CSRRCDM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmJ7CSRRCDM)
is certainly worth watching.

